# New and delete my account.



## ExoticByDesign (Dec 20, 2010)

I had a momentary lap in judgment and forgot why I don't join forums.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*ExoticByDesign* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 20, 2010)

ExoticByDesign said:


> I had a momentary lap in judgment and forgot why I don't join forums.



you are way too sensitive.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 20, 2010)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/d...eal-protein-vs-egg-protein-2.html#post2127541

Because of this???


----------



## ExoticByDesign (Dec 20, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> you are way too sensitive.




You do not know me or have talked to me enough to make that judgment.  But you are free to have your opinion.  I am actually trying to be sensitive to make it seem like I am not ignoring someone's reply to me.  I call that courteous.  But to each his own.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow, stop being such a passive aggressive vagina. If you don't want to participate in our community, it is as simple as refraining from reading or posting. Starting a thread about your decision to not participate is pretty gay. I wish you people would stop doing that.


----------



## ExoticByDesign (Dec 20, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Because of this???


   No  but it has about 1% of the reason.  I don't have the time nor do I like this kind of communication.  I like to see the people.  As I stated in the post there.  It was my mistake for joining.  No one forced me.  I thought I might help.  No harm no foul but I just don't like bantering.  Now that is my opinion, which I am allowed.  For every old information he holds up I can hold up some too.  Where does that really get us?  People will believe what they will from their own perspective.  It's human and natural.  I work with Body builders to the Morbidly Obese.  No health issues to severe.  For 30 years I have seen many things and attend seminars all over the world because I don't believe the US has the handle on it all.  So please don't assume why I want it removed.  99%, I don't have the time and don't want to appear rude to those who reply to my post.  Okay?


----------



## ExoticByDesign (Dec 20, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Wow, stop being such a passive aggressive vagina. If you don't want to participate in our community, it is as simple as refraining from reading or posting. Starting a thread about your decision to not participate is pretty gay. I wish you people would stop doing that.





Thank you for your  opinion on my vagina.  Assuming is another reason.  Pretty gay... Lord grow up.  I don't remember you being part of this conversation.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 20, 2010)

ExoticByDesign said:


> Thank you for your  opinion on my vagina.  Assuming is another reason.  Pretty gay... Lord grow up.  I don't remember you being part of this conversation.



I didn't comment on your vagina, I called you a vagina. The fact that you are still checking the new post status of your "Boohoo, I'm leaving" thread is proof that you are a little emo turd. Weren't you leaving? Didn't you want your account deleted? Why are you still coming back?  Why are you still posting in the same thread for which you asked to be removed from the community? 

You are the only one with the power to end your participation. I bet you can't.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 20, 2010)

ExoticByDesign said:


> You do not know me or have talked to me enough to make that judgment.  But you are free to have your opinion.  I am actually trying to be sensitive to make it seem like I am not ignoring someone's reply to me.  I call that courteous.  But to each his own.



True, I don't know you but to open up a new thread saying" *New and delete my account.*
I had a momentary lap in judgment and forgot why I don't join forums."
after only 1 post sounds like a cry for help. 
Bottom line is....I hate to say this but if you were to stop posting no one would even acknowledge your existence here. Don't mean to be harsh but what he wrote wasn't even slightly harmful.
It seems like you want things your way. Everyone has to agree with you or else..


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 20, 2010)

ExoticByDesign said:


> No  but it has about 1% of the reason.  I don't have the time nor do I like this kind of communication.  I like to see the people.  As I stated in the post there.  It was my mistake for joining.  No one forced me.  I thought I might help.  No harm no foul but I just don't like bantering.  Now that is my opinion, which I am allowed.  For every old information he holds up I can hold up some too.  Where does that really get us?  People will believe what they will from their own perspective.  It's human and natural.  I work with Body builders to the Morbidly Obese.  No health issues to severe.  For 30 years I have seen many things and attend seminars all over the world because I don't believe the US has the handle on it all.  So please don't assume why I want it removed.  99%, I don't have the time and don't want to appear rude to those who reply to my post.  Okay?



Hmmm.....Okay.
Thanks for your time, sorry things didn't work out here but I really did find your post in that thread interesting.
Bye.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 20, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> It seems like you want things your way. Everyone has to agree with you or else..



Typical Chick


----------



## hackskii (Dec 20, 2010)

ExoticByDesign said:


> No but it has about 1% of the reason. I don't have the time nor do I like this kind of communication. I like to see the people. As I stated in the post there. It was my mistake for joining. No one forced me. I thought I might help. No harm no foul but I just don't like bantering. Now that is my opinion, which I am allowed. For every old information he holds up I can hold up some too. Where does that really get us? People will believe what they will from their own perspective. It's human and natural. I work with Body builders to the Morbidly Obese. No health issues to severe. For 30 years I have seen many things and attend seminars all over the world because I don't believe the US has the handle on it all. So please don't assume why I want it removed. 99%, I don't have the time and don't want to appear rude to those who reply to my post. Okay?


 
Mam, it sounds like you are selling yourself, but your finformation does not hold water.
If you want to enter into a debate first and formost you have to leave your ego and emotion behind.
This will allow you to see the information at hand with more of an open mind.
I do not get upset when I post, your fathers high cholesterol can be helped with no drugs, he will feel better, and will be for more healthy that the poision he is taking to lower his cholesterol, which by the way effects the quality of life.

You talk about nutrition yet the low fat diet raises my eyebrow and even moreso with the talk about saturated fats being bad.
How in the world can I possibly take you without a grain of salt with that statement when saturated fats are necessary and you cant have a good health without them?

Wanna help your dad?
Then drop the ego, emotion and listen to the old man.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2010)

ExoticByDesign said:


> I had a momentary lap in judgment and forgot why I don't join forums.



I am the only one that can click the "delete account button", however I decided not to use it until Jan. 2011.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 20, 2010)

I have been noticeing alot of new members on IM lately and I think that is a beautiful thing. Maybe even a couple will actually become elite members to help the cause so this forum can keep on moving forward. ( Yes, A complete plug for Prince) But anyway these newbies come in here and spout thier opinions and then get pissie when a long standing member rebuffs thier opinion. They don't understand that people like Mino or Kelju will call you out on some mis information, Not to attack these people , but just to set the record straight. But alot of them seem to come in with this attitude that they know everything and we know nothing.  Theres been some first post out there that are just bizarre. So if your a newbie Grow a thicker skin and slide in, Read the stickies, read some
different threads and get to know whos who around here. Cause if your acting like a  passive agressive vagina, theres a good chance that someone is going to let you know about it. 

Welcome to I.M.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Wow, stop being such a passive aggressive vagina. If you don't want to participate in our community, it is as simple as refraining from reading or posting. Starting a thread about your decision to not participate *is pretty gay*. *I wish you people would stop doing that*.



KelJu?! Not you of all people! A homophobe?! Say it isn't so!


----------



## KelJu (Dec 20, 2010)

DOMS said:


> KelJu?! Not you of all people! A homophobe?! Say it isn't so!



 Did I get busted? I'll tell you what, I suck everyone's dick here just to prove that I'm not a homophobe.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Did I get busted? I'll tell you what, I suck everyone's dick here just to prove that I'm not a homophobe.



I'm first, because as we all know, the person _getting _sucked isn't gay. During the experience, I'm going to close my eyes and you'll be Megan Fox...without the toe-thumb.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 20, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Did I get busted? I'll tell you what, I suck everyone's dick here just to prove that I'm not a homophobe.



 You better shave first!


----------



## SFW (Dec 20, 2010)

Prince said:


> I am the only one that can click the "delete account button", however I decided not to use it until Jan. 2011.


 

i think you should implement a suicide button. but then again i can just pm built. shes super indeed.


----------



## superted (Dec 20, 2010)

iaindaniel said:


> typical chick



lol


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 20, 2010)

A couple glasses of wine, a back rub and some marathon sex is all you need...


----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> A couple glasses of wine, a back rub and some marathon sex is all you need...



I accept.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 20, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I accept.


 Pics sent via PM...


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 20, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> A couple glasses of wine, a back rub and some marathon sex is all you need...


 

Heavy,

I'll take you up on one of those mentioned above.

(No, I'm not telling you which one)


 Oh, I just noticed...Doms beat me to the first of the line, I'm next...


----------



## 240PLUS (Dec 20, 2010)

fap fap fap


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 20, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> Heavy,
> 
> I'll take you up on one of those mentioned above.
> 
> ...


 Sorry, it's a package deal. All or nothing...


----------

